# Truck rot from salt



## BigDawg (Nov 11, 2003)

I am planning on installing a tailgate spreader on my truck. Im just wondering what I can expect for rust & rot. I take of my equipment and would power wash the truck after each use.
Thanks


----------



## whit16 (Feb 3, 2004)

*truck rot.*

We have a V-box and have it on our third truck in 10 years. We use our older trucks. It went from a 1979 to a 1981 to a 1989. I don't know about other guys but it seems like no matter what you do that salt just eats at everything. If we had time to strip the truck down every season they may have lasted longerbut it seems like we have just enuogh time to take the plows off the others!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

My salt trucks all have spray in bed liners. We take the bed off and spray over the rail and some under the bed. Works like a charm. Best $600.00 insurance policy available.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

3 things to do.

# 1 spray in bed liners are the best thing to protect your truck. have the under side sprayed as well. under coating helps but peal's off after a 1 or 2. Try under coating the frame after reinstalling the bed. Spray over the rail and in the hinge area. I also spray the wheel well lip, and along the bottom pin weld, all the way up to the front of the truck, and door jams. I have ryno lining that is ok, but does chip with a shovel. I am going to try line x.

# 2 wash your truck after every time you use it, no matter how tired you are. Even if you are going to use it 4 hrs later. Touch up all scratches and oil the area around the spreader- I use a whole can of wd40.

# 3 fab a big rubber deflector. The factor one is never enough to block all the salt. Most of the rust is not from salt, it is from the dust. A large deflector the with of the truck and 6 inches below your frame. rubber bed matt (tail gate peace) works well for $20.00.


----------



## whit16 (Feb 3, 2004)

Do you power wash it? I heard that it can cause more harm than good because it becomes briny from the salt and will get into places that it would normally not get into if kept fairly dry. We do clean the trucks somewhat but not after every use. your thoughts...


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Salt will do most of its damage when air temp gets up around 32F.
and it stays wet most of the day. Most of the action will take place from Feb. to spring. Should wash often and thoroughly during this period.


----------



## whit16 (Feb 3, 2004)

Points taken. Thanks


----------



## quincy33 (Jan 2, 2004)

My 2 cents- get rid of plastic bed liner- salt gets underneath it, put in Rhino(i think that's the brand name) it's a liquid bed liner you apply with a brush, fantastic.


----------



## BigDawg (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks for the imput guys :waving:


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Ryno linnings is a spray in liner that works very well, it has to be sprayed in with special equiptment - a ryno dealer has to do it.

I would recomend line x because it doesn't chip like ryno. It is a spray in plastic liner rather than a rubber. If you put pallets in your bed, or use shovels/pitch forks, you will chip the ryno.

If you don't use the bed for pallets or haul material that is removed with a shovel- the ryno is better.

There are other products that you can put on your self, but it is cheap to have a pro do it, and it will look better/last longer.


----------



## quincy33 (Jan 2, 2004)

Actually you can buy rhino with a brush a roller kit, it's a lot cheaper than getting it done professionally and you can put it on a little thicker.


----------



## BigZ1001 (Feb 18, 2003)

*They will both peel with a shovel...*

Herculiner is the generic version you roll on your self. In my experience having both a rhino and a line-x liner, the rhino liner is the way to go. It is a somewhat softer compound that does much more to prevent sliding, it is as durable when compared to the line-x when it come to shovels and pallets. They will both come up when using a spaded shovel, or having something gouged into it and drug. I definitely prefer the rhino liner.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't think my salting has increased my rusting... I feel it comes from being out on the road when all of the State and County trucks are out salting. My truck with no spreader gets just as coated in salt as the 2 that have spreaders. As for under body prevention, make sure any weep holes are open as to not trap moisture... Any rust found is coated with with converter then painted with rustoleum professional(Adheres better, does not chip as easy)....Chuck


----------

